# Greetings From Canada!



## Joshua71

Hello Brethren,

I am newly initiated last evening and thoroughly enjoying all the great information and discussions on this site. I welcome any conversation and look forward to my journey! Already, many of the topics that have been on this site I have found to be a great help.


----------



## Brother JC

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Joshua71

Thank you, I appreciate the response and acknowledgement 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dano2880

Great to meet you and welcome

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cog41

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## Joshua71

Thank you! I haven't been to Texas in years, always loved it there, great people. I'm looking forward to returning there again one day as a traveller!


----------



## CuAllaidh

Welcome Brother, I am a fellow Canadian, and Albertan at that


----------



## Joshua71

Thank you! Very nice to see some fellow brethren so close to home here in this forum. I appreciate the greetings and welcome  

Happy to meet, sorry to part, happy to meet again. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Joshua71

Thank you , it is great to feel that I now have so many brothers out there. Some of us are travelling together this evening to visit another lodge and do a "travelling Haggis" night . Looking very forward to it!


----------



## CuAllaidh

Joshua71 said:


> Thank you! Very nice to see some fellow brethren so close to home here in this forum. I appreciate the greetings and welcome
> 
> Happy to meet, sorry to part, happy to meet again.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



It is indeed nice to see someone so close to home


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Joshua71 said:


> Hello Brethren,
> 
> I am newly initiated last evening and thoroughly enjoying all the great information and discussions on this site. I welcome any conversation and look forward to my journey! Already, many of the topics that have been on this site I have found to be a great help.



Welcome to your new home, our online community!


----------



## jwhoff

Joshua71 said:


> Thank you! I haven't been to Texas in years, always loved it there, great people. I'm looking forward to returning there again one day as a traveller!



Brother Joshua, Welcome to the forum!

Hope you enjoyed that intense Olympic hockey match the other day.  And, congratulations are probably in store for defending the metal although I was working hard in the fields of masonry today and did not catch the match.

I certainly hope your travels to Texas were not timed wrongly like my many visits to Calgary and Edmonton.  Each year, for four years, I went on business trips to your fine province during February!  Each year my fellow workers from Calgary and Edmonton were sent to Houston during the untimely latter days of August and early days of September!  Each year, the management members of our traveling parties vowed that NEXT YEAR we were going to switch the timetable so that we could enjoy the weather.

Needless to say ... everyone suffered!  I learned all about standing in the sunshine verse ducking into a shaded area.  Too, I learned that a Canadian restaurant's dining area is ALWAYS superseded by the volume of it's coat and cloak room.  Valet parking was never as appreciated as valet coat tending!

However, judging from the swollen red faces (and I would suspect feet and ankles) of my Canadian co-workers during the sweltering August heat of Houston, I think we from Texas got the better of it.  Make no mistake, we all suffered, but they probably more than us.

Anyway, I enjoyed your province from Calgary, to Red Deer, to Jasper, to Edmonton.  Got in a few hockey matches along the way and a few signatures from my favorite Edmonton players at their practice facility at the big mall where they have the indoor beach and submarine yard.  

Hope you enjoyed the Lone Star as much as I did the Maple Leaf.  You are fine people and I am proud to call you friends and Brethren.

God bless Canada and Canadians!


----------



## Joshua71

jwhoff said:


> Brother Joshua, Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed that intense Olympic hockey match the other day.  And, congratulations are probably in store for defending the metal although I was working hard in the fields of masonry today and did not catch the match.
> 
> I certainly hope your travels to Texas were not timed wrongly like my many visits to Calgary and Edmonton.  Each year, for four years, I went on business trips to your fine province during February!  Each year my fellow workers from Calgary and Edmonton were sent to Houston during the untimely latter days of August and early days of September!  Each year, the management members of our traveling parties vowed that NEXT YEAR we were going to switch the timetable so that we could enjoy the weather.
> 
> Needless to say ... everyone suffered!  I learned all about standing in the sunshine verse ducking into a shaded area.  Too, I learned that a Canadian restaurant's dining area is ALWAYS superseded by the volume of it's coat and cloak room.  Valet parking was never as appreciated as valet coat tending!
> 
> However, judging from the swollen red faces (and I would suspect feet and ankles) of my Canadian co-workers during the sweltering August heat of Houston, I think we from Texas got the better of it.  Make no mistake, we all suffered, but they probably more than us.
> 
> Anyway, I enjoyed your province from Calgary, to Red Deer, to Jasper, to Edmonton.  Got in a few hockey matches along the way and a few signatures from my favorite Edmonton players at their practice facility at the big mall where they have the indoor beach and submarine yard.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the Lone Star as much as I did the Maple Leaf.  You are fine people and I am proud to call you friends and Brethren.
> 
> God bless Canada and Canadians!



Thank you for the very kind words! Believe me that we get sick of the cold weather too lol! I once spent a July afternoon in Galveston on some work related affairs. Even with the A/C on, the inside of the vehicle was sweating from the humidity lol. However I prefer the heat to the cold so eventually down the road, the Mrs. and I will retire somewhere south for sure! 

I always enjoyed Texas and spent time in Dallas, Houston and passed through Amarillo and San Antonio. I always met great people with great hospitality and some of the best BBQ I ever had! It will be good to return one day and be able to visit some lodges in that great state and spend some time with my Brothers I have not yet met. 

Really appreciate the gracious welcome!


----------



## Mike Martin

Hello from England.


----------



## Joshua71

Hello back to England! My Mrs is from Chiswick. I'm hoping to go over there fir the first time next year. I'm excited that I will get to visit in person the UGLE. 

Cheers! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mike Martin

Lucky man (for marying an English Rose), I hope you're not coming during the Summer months as the majority of English Lodges go dark for the Summer and non-Lodge based social events (Ladies' Nights, etc) hold sway.

If you're going to be based in Chiswick you'll be in the territory of the Provincial Grand Lodge of Middlesex but also within striking distance of Lodges under the Metropolitan Grand Lodge of London.


----------



## Joshua71

Mike Martin said:


> Lucky man (for marying an English Rose), I hope you're not coming during the Summer months as the majority of English Lodges go dark for the Summer and non-Lodge based social events (Ladies' Nights, etc) hold sway.
> 
> If you're going to be based in Chiswick you'll be in the territory of the Provincial Grand Lodge of Middlesex but also within striking distance of Lodges under the Metropolitan Grand Lodge of London.



I am a lucky man thank you!  she is an amazing lady. 

We had not decided on a date for our trip yet, likely though it will be in the winter at some point. I will certainly get at least one visit to lodge in while I am there. Thank you for the tips on the territory, I look forward to getting over there.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Welcome!


----------



## Mike Martin

My Mother Lodge meets in London in Oct, Nov and Jan (Installation) (click the link in my Sig File for more info) if you're in the neighbourhood let me know.


----------



## Joshua71

Blake Bowden said:


> Welcome!



That's awesome! 

thanks Blake!!


----------



## Joshua71

Mike Martin said:


> My Mother Lodge meets in London in Oct, Nov and Jan (Installation) (click the link in my Sig File for more info) if you're in the neighbourhood let me know.



Thanks Mike, I appreciate the invitation and I certainly will!


----------



## dano2880

Greetings from cambridge ontario

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Joshua71

dano2880 said:


> Greetings from cambridge ontario
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Hello back to Ontario! Nice to see a healthy Canadian contingency on the forum!


----------

